# What does mild depression feel like?



## afreaklikeme (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## darkandempty (Aug 9, 2012)

loss of interest in things you used to care about, sad or empty feeling, lack of energy


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It's like just not caring. Not really wanting to die just, can't be bothered with anything. For me I co from happy to depressed everyday.



(200th post )


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Apathy. Tiredness. Listlessness. Starting to do something, quickly losing interest. Still somewhat wanting to do things, but they don't really feel worth the effort anymore. A general "blah" feeling. Sometimes not even worth the trouble to cry or get upset.

I've been stuck in a "mildly depressed" state for years, with bouts of more severe depression every so often. Mildly depressed is my "normal."


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

Mild depression i would welcome it some times /mild ;moderate- severe- extreme. 
even moderate is not so bad- but the severe- that's when you question if you can stand to try to keep living.
Mild you can snap out of - the worse ones you don't snap out of- its a struggle
extreme- is when you on suicide watch- had some attempts- the ems or hospital has brought you back-


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Lethargic--mentally and/or physically. Empty & Numb.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

427 said:


> Mild depression i would welcome it some times /mild ;moderate- severe- extreme.
> even moderate is not so bad- but the severe- that's when you question if you can stand to try to keep living.
> Mild you can snap out of - the worse ones you don't snap out of- its a struggle
> extreme- is when you on suicide watch- had some attempts- the ems or hospital has brought you back-


I don't think any kind of depression is easy to snap out of. I won't go and say severe depression is easy or anything of the sort, which would be blatantly untrue, but mild depression can be nasty in that it's something that comes on you so gradually, and that sticks with you for so long, and is so subtle and insidious that one day you're fine and next thing you know, five years have passed with you stuck in a rut and you didn't even know you were going downhill, it was just such a slow but steady process. Like I said above, mild depression to me has become "normal" because it happened so gradually and I just got so used to it, times I didn't even know I was depressed when I was--I KNOW I used to be happier. I know I used to enjoy doing things that now seem like a chore, even when I'm not sobbing my eyes out. Life has become gray.

Plus many people don't take "mild" depression seriously--we should just snap out of it, like you say. When somebody doesn't just snap out of it, it sticks around, and could eventually turn into severe depression. It's like letting a disease progress untreated--starts out small and treatable, let it go on long enough because it's something you should just be able to get over, next thing you know you're in the hospital following a suicide attempt. You weren't even aware it had gotten that bad. Most people don't just BAM get severe depression overnight, after all. It often starts out mild.

Long post short, don't downplay any sort of depression, no matter how severe or mild it is. You don't just snap out of any of it.

(I'm sorry that you yourself are suffering from this, as well. Mild, moderate, severe, it sucks, all of it.)


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Apathy. Tiredness. Listlessness. Starting to do something, quickly losing interest. Still somewhat wanting to do things, but they don't really feel worth the effort anymore. A general "blah" feeling. Sometimes not even worth the trouble to cry or get upset.
> 
> I've been stuck in a "mildly depressed" state for years, with bouts of more severe depression every so often. Mildly depressed is my "normal."


exact same!:x


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> I don't think any kind of depression is easy to snap out of. I won't go and say severe depression is easy or anything of the sort, which would be blatantly untrue, but mild depression can be nasty in that it's something that comes on you so gradually, and that sticks with you for so long, and is so subtle and insidious that one day you're fine and next thing you know, five years have passed with you stuck in a rut and you didn't even know you were going downhill, it was just such a slow but steady process. Like I said above, mild depression to me has become "normal" because it happened so gradually and I just got so used to it, times I didn't even know I was depressed when I was--I KNOW I used to be happier. I know I used to enjoy doing things that now seem like a chore, even when I'm not sobbing my eyes out. Life has become gray.


That was the best description I've ever read! Personally, I've not had severe or even moderate depression ever since I started doing a job but I still have some kind of mild depression which basically prevents me from being happy, enjoying things like I used to enjoy before and being productive. It would be interesting to hear experiences from those people who have defeated their long-lasting depression. I believe I could defeat my depression by simply doing enjoyable things - basically relearning how to feel joy. This is of course where SA becomes a problem because the things I'm talking about involve social interaction. But I believe that I'm gradually getting there.


----------

